
Try Arc Ported to WordPress, New Look & Feel - evanrmurphy
http://tryarc.org/blog/try-arc-ported-to-wordpress-new-look
======
evanrmurphy
WordPress has become my favorite platform for building websites. The software
is so robust and the ecosystem of themes and plugins so rich - I find it's
really conducive to productivity.

That's why I decided to port Try Arc to WordPress. I think it will make the
codebase more maintainable, and help me to get features & fixes out faster.

If you're curious, the Arc web server is still in play here. But now rather
than the whole site being hosted that way, only the REPL is (the only
component that needs to be). The rest of the site is served from a separate
Apache instance; it gives way to the REPL through a simple IFrame in a
WordPress page template.

Let me know what you think!

